# Film gear up for trade - Swap Shop



## zulu42 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Things I'm looking for:*
Nikon manual focus SLR
Nice looking box camera for display
Cameras with unique or bold styling especially art deco

*Things I have to trade:*
I should add that I like to find these things at bargain, thrift store, garage sale prices. I'm not expecting to increase value.
*

*
Yashica





Kodak 35 RF up for trade  *The Minolta with no lens is free to a good home


 *

Balda




Miranda







Beier




PM for more info on anything listed.
I'll keep my post updated.
*
Feel free to add your own items as well as what you're interested in finding. *


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 12, 2019)

*Things I'm looking for:*
Stuff in need of repair/restoration.

*Things I have to trade:*
Stuff I failed to repair/restore ... oh, and some things that have issues and some things that worked out, noted below: 

Balda Baldinette
Canon AE-1 w/lens
Canon F-1n w/lens
Canon P w/lens
Nikon FE w/lens
Olympus XA w/flash
Rollei Rolleicord III
Tokyo Optical Primo-Jr
Voigtlander baby Bessa 46


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 12, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> *Things I'm looking for:*
> Stuff in need of repair/restoration.



The Beier Precisa is a little rough cosmetically-some missing leatherette. The shutter and lens are remarkably clean and seem to operate smooth and as expected. Bellows look great but I haven't shot with it

I have a super cute minty Minolta Hi Matic C that needs light seals and a super-glue battery cover repair...

The Yashicas, A lynx 5000e and a GS Electro 35 need light seals but look quite good otherwise and they are neat cameras ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 13, 2019)

Sadly, like you,  I have too many cameras that work or don't need major repair/restoration.
Hard to find junk around where I live ... to many people over-selling vintage ... and only one online Goodwill outlet (US won't ship to me).


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 13, 2019)

If I see any junk I will keep you in mind!


----------

